# Hot baby in hot weather - carrier advice needed



## girlcarrot (Sep 1, 2012)

I am just wondering what would be the best SSC for hot weather?

I live in Santa Fe, NM so although it is mild until end of May/beginning of June I am having a baby in the end of April/May sometime. I've been EDD for this baby is May 7th. I have a Maya ring sling for the beginning few weeks. My firstborn son was a hot box. Like, sweaty from a few weeks to now. He is almost four and still sweats even at winter in bed. So, if little brother is anything like big brother I would like to have a cool SSC for the summer. My goal is to spend $200.00 or less for a SSC.

Also, this baby will be around 7 lbs due to his big brother being just under 7 lbs, and 19.5 inches long. My firstborn also tended to fatten up really fast before 4 months breaking 16 lbs and at 6 months 22 lbs.


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

I had a summer baby this time too. We've had temps above 35C and we've been ok with the Beco Gemini. It's hot and we're both sweaty but it's not unbearable. I find adjusting my shirt or draping a cloth over me so her head isn't resting against my bare skin helps us both.


----------



## girlcarrot (Sep 1, 2012)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *katelove*
> 
> I had a summer baby this time too. We've had temps above 35C and we've been ok with the Beco Gemini. It's hot and we're both sweaty but it's not unbearable. I find adjusting my shirt or draping a cloth over me so her head isn't resting against my bare skin helps us both.


If you don't mind me asking, how tall are you? I am 5'1 and I am worried it may be too long on me.


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

Not a all, I'm 5'6".


----------



## ESPMadre (Jan 28, 2013)

I am due on August 4th. I run hot so even when it cools down, I need something light weight as well. ESP also runs warm so I found most of the slings too hot for the two of us. Back then, HotSlings made a soft mesh fabric sling that was perfect for us. The photo is from a trip to Hershey Park in July. I can't find the mesh Hotsling anymore but ....



There are more choices now.

http://www.theslingstation.com/summer.html

This list some light weight slings. I am considering the *TaylorMade Water Sling*

which can be used out of the water up to 35lbs


----------



## ESPMadre (Jan 28, 2013)

http://store.bobafamily.com/boba-air/ I am also thinking of getting a Boba and they have a lightweight version.


----------



## sassyfirechick (Jan 21, 2012)

DD was a winter baby (Nov 13) but she's super hot blooded all the time so when summer hit and she was 7/8 mos and 20 + lbs and not walking, I carried her everywhere in my ring sling with no issue. I've got a single and double layer linen, neither of them were too hot here in CT or even while visiting my sister in SC.


----------



## dechaoui (Dec 9, 2011)

ErgoBaby Performance carrier has been good to us in the hot and humid DC weather. My daughter is also a big baby. I would put an ice pack in the front pouch (where the hood is stored), carry an umbrella for shade, and periodically dampen her legs with a water bottle.


----------



## girlcarrot (Sep 1, 2012)

I heard the boba air has very little padding. That is the only thing i'd be concerned about.

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *ESPMadre*
> 
> http://store.bobafamily.com/boba-air/ I am also thinking of getting a Boba and they have a lightweight version.


----------



## proudMoMmy2634 (Jun 26, 2012)

How about an Action baby Carrier? It is a lightweight SSC so it is cooler and more comfy compared to bulky ones. My DD and DH was also a sweaty, but DH can still wear DD for a long time in this carrier and DD loves being in this. It only cost $98 (standard size- Weight limit-15-40lbs), $114(toddler size-Weight limit 15-45lbs.). By the way, I'm 5'2, DH is 5'9 and we both can use our ABC. Hope this helps.Goodluck!!






http://www.actionbabycarriers.com/shop/happy/


----------

